# Sprint Car Models?



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

I have a friend that is looking for models of Sprint cars. Would anybody know of a good source for these?, or if they are even available? Checked the local hobby stores and came up empty handed. Thanks!


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

Check here http://wwwboard.modelcarkits.com/ for the message board and look for the "catalog" section for the kits. It's the "go to" place for car models of all kinds and the owner is an ex-drag racer and a super nice guy to boot. He has most current releases and a TON of older stuff too. Tell'em LUKE'57 sent you.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Monogram used to make a series of these and they weren't bad. I built the TMC Trucking one in th eighties and it was quite good, fully detailed engines and running gear, etc.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks Gents... I appreciate the information


----------

